# where to get moss



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi, I'm starting to put my first tank together and was thinking of using moss, sheet or pillow. Where is a good place to get some? I would only need a small amount.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

The best Moss I've gotten has been from Black Jungle, but if you can find someone selling it locally at a herp show you can get it for much less.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

collect mine from my backyard. It's hot and dry here, but it grows on the shady side of the backyard where the neighbor's sprinkler hits. I freeze it for a few days, thaw it, and rehydrate it, to kill any unwanted organisms.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

*moss question*

once you thaw it out, does it continue to grow as if nothing ever happened? or does it turn brown and then regenerates?



Derek Benson said:


> collect mine from my backyard. It's hot and dry here, but it grows on the shady side of the backyard where the neighbor's sprinkler hits. I freeze it for a few days, thaw it, and rehydrate it, to kill any unwanted organisms.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

You can also get some good qualilty stuff from Alex at CustomEcos.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I agree, i received from cussion moss from him and it is very nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

i agree that black jungle has excellent moss, i just used their tropical sheet moss, and it started growing and spreading only a few weeks after i planted it


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

It grows just fine, used to it thought msot likely. We have hot summers and harsh winters.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I got some of the moss from Hawaii from Black Jungle at NWFF. It was expensive, at $14 a bag. I've split it up between my tanks and kritter keepers, and unfortunately a good portion of it looks like it is dying. It apparently needs fairly bright light and does not like to be too wet. The rest is doing great, so I'm hoping that I'll be able to transplant it once it takes off. In one of the kritter keepers, a 1/2" fat green sprout has come up right in the middle of the moss. In the same one, another leaf has appeared, this time on a 1" thin black stem. I can't wait to see what they are.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

I've been growing java moss in moist soil now for a few months and I really like the appearance of it. The cost is also next to nothing. It's also growing on the drip wall now, so I am eager to see that in the next few months.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

How do you attach moss to the wall? I thought of using paper clip halves, would that be ok?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm a hug fan of toothpicks. I use them for attaching everything to cocospanels. They can be trimmed with a little wire cutter to sort of disappear. If I need to attach a vine, I just break them in half and pin the vine between the halves. Once they root (a month or so) you can just pull them out.
j


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Moss*

The best place I found to get moss is a local nursery around here. But, i am sure any local nursery should have good moss growing under the houseplant and tropical plant tables in the greenhouse. Just check it out. I just make sure I thoroughly rinse it out, in case of fertilizer. It grows very well, it is FREE, and i haven't had any problems with it. It is just a thought though, but I would definitely recommend you check your nurserys. Mine is more than happy to get rid of it. I haven't thought of freezing it before, but maybe I will try it. GOod luck all,

Ed


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

yea i get mines at the nursery's here in homestead,Fl and they dont mind you grabing it. i always find them in the pots of tree's and flowers.. very good.


----------

